# Lunch meat



## Darth Vader (Jul 3, 2006)

Does anyone feed deli meat to their P's?I dont mean like bologna or salami, I know that stuff is bad for Humans but coldcuts like ham. My Caribe's are addicted to ham and chicken loaf. When I feed them smelt, catfish, tilapia or shrimp with the lunch meat they devour the meat first. Anyone else try sandwich meat?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

no


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Not a good idea since it contains fat and preservatives (chems) harmful to your fish... you should stick to a fish meat, shrimp, squid based diet...







!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Darth Vader said:


> Does anyone feed deli meat to their P's?I dont mean like bologna or salami, I know that stuff is bad for Humans but coldcuts like ham. My Caribe's are addicted to ham and chicken loaf. When I feed them smelt, catfish, tilapia or shrimp with the lunch meat they devour the meat first. Anyone else try sandwich meat?


slap your self and tell me how it felt,,,,, just jokin naw its a real bad idea bro ,,there guts dont digest meat well as it is, 
you shouldnt realy even be feeding him live feeders ,, even thats a health risk

shrimp is number 1 on the list for good foods


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

dont deli meats have preservatives in them that would be bad for P's?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kudos said:


> dont deli meats have preservatives in them that would be bad for P's?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kudos said:


> dont deli meats have preservatives in them that would be bad for P's?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Lunch meat would be about the worst thing you can feed them, along with hot dogs and diseased, parasite covered feeders.


----------

